# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  .308 168 and 165

## Mackattack

I have 19 speer 165 btsp and 57 sierra 168 matchking that I'm not using anyone want them. Would swap for a few  178eldx to try.

----------


## superdiver

> I have 19 speer 165 btsp and 57 sierra 168 matchking that I'm not using anyone want them. Would swap for a few  178eldx to try.


How much for the Sierra? Are they tmk or hp?

----------


## Mackattack

They are HP. How does $30 to your door sound?

----------


## Tentman

Gidday - I have some 308 X's - PM me how many you need for development and an addy and I'll send them to you . . . .

----------


## Mackattack

165s gone sorry still have the 168s though, cheers for the offer tentman but have gone in another direction

----------

